# new piercing!



## gem_vegemitegirl1 (Feb 19, 2008)

Got this done today (the one through my bottom lip)... it kinda hurt, lol. Especially coming out the top of my lip... ow. But i love it


----------



## MrBredli (Feb 19, 2008)

Yummy!


----------



## xander (Feb 19, 2008)

why?


----------



## Sidonia (Feb 19, 2008)

Mmmmm Gemma hottieness.


----------



## gozz (Feb 19, 2008)

Hot piercing


----------



## Sidonia (Feb 19, 2008)

xander said:


> why?



Why what?


----------



## mckellar007 (Feb 19, 2008)

hott!! 

im getting my eyebrow done soon, i know every1 has it, but im still excited about it


----------



## thesilverbeast (Feb 19, 2008)

lol xander, if you think why to this then look for my piercing thread... 


nice job there too! 








(on the piercing note... my wrist almost got ripped out today. bit of blood and swelling but i think its ok)


----------



## prettyinmetal (Feb 21, 2008)

gem_vegemitegirl1 said:


> Got this done today (the one through my bottom lip)... it kinda hurt, lol. Especially coming out the top of my lip... ow. But i love it



gem its called an anti labret piercing, i have mine done too they are friggin awesome man!!


----------



## itbites (Feb 21, 2008)

*Hmm..ouch! .. :shock:*


----------



## hornet (Feb 21, 2008)

.........hot!!!!!!


----------



## Anthony (Feb 21, 2008)

WOW!!! think i might have to contribute to the "secret crush" thread!!


----------



## Ewan (Feb 21, 2008)

Nice vert. labret! Make sure you do some ice treatments to control that swelling! Good luck with the healing!


----------



## Sidonia (Feb 22, 2008)

prettyinmetal said:


> gem its called an anti labret piercing, i have mine done too they are friggin awesome man!!




Lol...
Vertical Labret


----------



## prettyinmetal (Feb 22, 2008)

Metal_Jazz said:


> Lol...
> Vertical Labret



tut tut! lol when i was getting mine done they told me it was an anti labret! they lied! THEY LIED! dam them all to hell!


----------



## HoffOff (Feb 22, 2008)

Nice i am soon to get my first peircing yay lol....


----------



## Sidonia (Feb 22, 2008)

prettyinmetal said:


> tut tut! lol when i was getting mine done they told me it was an anti labret! they lied! THEY LIED! dam them all to hell!



I would consider a Medusa an anti labret... it's like anti eyebrow and anti tragus... opposites.


----------



## prettyinmetal (Feb 24, 2008)

Metal_Jazz said:


> I would consider a Medusa an anti labret... it's like anti eyebrow and anti tragus... opposites.



Jazz, I like the way you think, but I have no idea what you are talking about, I just point to the location that I want a piercing and they stab me with a needle and say $100 thanks.


----------



## stokedapollo (Feb 24, 2008)

i have my eye tongue both nipples and frenum


----------



## carinacat (Feb 24, 2008)

nice but a bit scary too. i had my belly button (lame i kno) done when i was younger and now my eyebrow. love body piercings


----------



## [email protected]$ (Feb 24, 2008)

i get my belly button done at chrismas i no its boring but im excited


----------



## gem_vegemitegirl1 (Feb 24, 2008)

i've had it for 5 days now and it hasn't really swollen at all. Least problematic piercing i've ever had (so far, fingers crossed... lol)


----------



## Paliadon (Feb 24, 2008)

@K3$ said:


> i get my belly button done at chrismas i no its boring but im excited





And your 12 years old. Isn't there a law against that?


----------



## kelly (Feb 24, 2008)

gem_vegemitegirl1 said:


> i've had it for 5 days now and it hasn't really swollen at all. Least problematic piercing i've ever had (so far, fingers crossed... lol)



My lip was the least problematic piercing I've ever had  Healed very quickly.
Tragus on the other hand....:evil:


----------



## Sidonia (Feb 24, 2008)

Paliadon said:


> And your 12 years old. Isn't there a law against that?




If you are under 16 you can be pierced with parental consent.
You can legally get piercings at the age of 16 without parental consent.


----------



## Paliadon (Feb 24, 2008)

Well, if that's the sort of thing the parents want then go right ahead. My daughter won't be getting any until she leaves home.


----------



## Miss B (Feb 24, 2008)

Each to their own, Paliadon. My parents let me get my navel pierced when I was 13 or 14.


----------



## Sidonia (Feb 24, 2008)

Paliadon said:


> Well, if that's the sort of thing the parents want then go right ahead. My daughter won't be getting any until she leaves home.



Why?


----------



## kelly (Feb 24, 2008)

Navel is a pretty tame and common piercing...it's become kind of like your lobes now haha.


----------



## gem_vegemitegirl1 (Feb 24, 2008)

yeah, navel was my first piercing apart from my lobes. It was my 15th birthday present from my mum (after a lot of persuading), she came with me and everything.


----------



## Miss B (Feb 24, 2008)

Yeah navel was the first one I got done.

My parents let me get my labret done when I was 17, but I waited until I was 18 to get the others (tongue, nipples).

Eventually I got bored of most of them anyway and removed the navel, labret and tongue piercings.


----------



## Sidonia (Feb 24, 2008)

Mum let me get my tongue Pierced for my 14th birthday.

She flat out refused until she found out about my friend getting pregnant and said "At least you're not out doing stuff like that".


----------



## nalda baxter (Feb 24, 2008)

Vegemite Girl; Those piercings really suit you! Getting off the subject,should I get Tattoo on back of my neck? Have piercing in navel, and Tattoo on lower back ?????


----------



## Sidonia (Feb 24, 2008)

nalda baxter said:


> should I get Tattoo on back of my neck?




Do you want a tattoo on the back of your neck? Do you know the design you want? Does it mean something to you or is it just for show? (If it's just for show you're more than likely going to regret it later down the track.)

You should have an idea in your head about what you want for a while before deciding that you really want it.


----------



## Leigh (Feb 24, 2008)

i had eyebrow, ear and helix done, but they've all fallen/grown out, so im naked. BUT if i get the time i plan to go back and get the eyebrow redone this week 

piercings are fine, methinks. they come out. tattoos don't. babies technically do, but they're harder to dispose of.


----------



## Miss B (Feb 24, 2008)

Leigh said:


> piercings are fine, methinks. they come out. tattoos don't. babies technically do, but they're harder to dispose of.


 
LOL


----------



## Sidonia (Feb 24, 2008)

Leigh said:


> piercings are fine, methinks. they come out. tattoos don't. babies technically do, but they're harder to dispose of.




AHAHAHAH!!! Sig worthy


----------



## firedragon (Feb 24, 2008)

Looks hot, really suits you..... I have my labret done but cause i work in a factory that deals with food it's gotta come out every day (pain in the butt), i want my belly button done too. Had my nose done when i was 16 that came out a few years later.


----------



## gem_vegemitegirl1 (Feb 24, 2008)

Leigh said:


> piercings are fine, methinks. they come out. tattoos don't. babies technically do, but they're harder to dispose of.


 

LMAO


nice


----------



## Sidonia (Feb 25, 2008)

Yay Gem,
I was looking at modblog and seen on the side that you uploaded your picture in the Vertical Labret section =D


----------



## venus (Feb 26, 2008)

Wouldnt that interfere with you eating? I would be worried about it getting infected or something..lol


----------



## Sidonia (Feb 26, 2008)

It's on the outside of her lip... How woudl it interfere with eating?

When I had my horizontal the only thing it interfered with was eating corn on the cob.


----------



## gem_vegemitegirl1 (Feb 26, 2008)

only problem i've had so far is drinking tea from a mug... you just have to be careful so that you don't dribble on yourself


----------



## Tatelina (Feb 26, 2008)

venus said:


> Wouldnt that interfere with you eating? I would be worried about it getting infected or something..lol



What about tongue rings? Same type of thing. 
They usually only become gross if the owner doesn't care for it properly.


----------



## slither (Feb 26, 2008)

awesomel ookin piercings all of em


----------



## TRIMACO (Feb 26, 2008)

I had my nose done 6 months ago, I have accidently ripped it out half a dozen times, EYE WATERING PAIN. I have wanted it done for about 10 years(all my others tats under the cloths) but I worked in public relations and it was seen as a NO NO to have them on the face until the last couple of years. I have considered taking it out to stop the hassles of ripping it out but I love the way they looks so it stays.


----------



## gem_vegemitegirl1 (Feb 26, 2008)

TRIMACO: Oww! How do you keep ripping it out??


----------



## Tatelina (Feb 26, 2008)

TRIMACO said:


> I had my nose done 6 months ago, I have accidently ripped it out half a dozen times, EYE WATERING PAIN. I have wanted it done for about 10 years(all my others tats under the cloths) but I worked in public relations and it was seen as a NO NO to have them on the face until the last couple of years. I have considered taking it out to stop the hassles of ripping it out but I love the way they looks so it stays.



Tell me it's a stud..and not a sleeper!


----------



## Chris1 (Feb 26, 2008)

eeeeeyouch!!!

looks good tho,.....


----------



## Vat69 (Feb 26, 2008)

Considering that verticle labrets are so much closer to the end of the lip, what's the rejection rate? Anything of note? ...are there any piercers here anymore even? :lol:


----------



## TRIMACO (Feb 26, 2008)

I riped it out drying my face with a towel first time, 
I got it caught on a tissue one day, 
my hairdresser got it caught with her finger nail when waxing my eyebrows, (the worst pain, it hurt more then waxing)
rubbed my face in my sleep one night and riped it out.
got my hair caught in it and you can guess the rest.
I have changed from the screw to a dog leg style so it falls out rather then riping my nose.


----------



## Paliadon (Feb 26, 2008)

Yeah, ah. Not for me. Just not right. But that is just my opinion. ;-) No offence meant to anyone.


----------



## venus (Feb 26, 2008)

Im with you there Paliadon, my ears are pierced and thats all that will be. (was going to get an eyebrow done many years ago, but never did)

No offence intended to those with multiple piercings. I think guys look good with a pierced eyebrow or nipple though.


----------



## thesilverbeast (Feb 26, 2008)

Out of curiosity though, do those that dont like the piercing have tattoos?


----------



## Paliadon (Feb 26, 2008)

I have tats and on earing through my left ear. I just go for trad stuff. Old Skool! ;-)


----------



## thesilverbeast (Feb 26, 2008)

Aah yeah, The way i see it with piercings is that it doesn't matter where you get them... they're only temporary anyways. 


So even though people could say "thats not right" it may not be  but its only temporary so it doesn't have to be right  

does that make sense? (im not having a go at you if thats what it sounds like)


----------



## Leigh (Feb 26, 2008)

please see Metal_Jazz's signature. succinct.


----------



## gem_vegemitegirl1 (Feb 27, 2008)

i also have a full sleeve tattoo and i swear i've had more weird looks and comments about my lip piercing than I've ever had about my sleeve. My boss is fine about me having my sleeve showing at work but protested about the vertical labret, saying it would 'put the customers off'. 

I don't understand why some people view piercings as more aesthetically offensive than tattoos... any ideas or opinions on this, anyone?


----------



## venus (Feb 27, 2008)

I dont have any tattoos, but Im getting one sometime this year, it will be small, and not visible to the public. lol

Ive wanted one for a couple of years now. Not for anyone else, just for me. 

I just prefer goold old black (love some of the tribal tatts) rather than the colored ones, and not on legs, (just my personal taste lol)


Gem, to answer your question.....I think (some) people might see a piercing (apart from the ears) like yours, or a surface peircing etc as a kind of self mutilation, but in a very mild form. 
A lot of older people just arent into it, where as tatts have been around for many, many years. If that makes sense. lol


----------



## mattG (Feb 27, 2008)

If you r workin with food i guess piercings mite be a problem 4 a boss, losing it in sum1's lunch, where as tattoos aren't going anywhere. It kinda depends on what you've got pierced or tattooed as 2 wether sum1 would find it offensive..?


----------



## pink_boa (Feb 27, 2008)

just thought i'd share my mum's opinions on this topic.

one one hand she says "i don't know why you do these thing to yourself" then on the other hand if someone else says anything she is like "oh they should just get over it. get with the times"

i think its cute

pink_boa


----------



## Leigh (Feb 27, 2008)

im in a cafe in a Westfield, and my old bosses refused piercings on the face, but the new boss loves them, has her own, and let me get whatever i wanted. 
we have the same customers, old and young, i still make the same corny joke about "you're sweet enough already" when they say no sugar, and all is fine.

i could understand if it were a big business, and you dealt one on one with clients, but when it's just customer service i've never experienced a problem.


----------



## gem_vegemitegirl1 (Feb 27, 2008)

venus i tend to think that it's something along those lines, that older people are more accustomed to the idea of tattoos as opposed to piercings... and maybe they find it easier to understand why people get tattoos than why people would get piercings. 

I've worded that badly but I'm extremely tired right now, was at the hospital til 4am this morning cos my boyfriend had chest pains... very scary night.


----------



## venus (Feb 29, 2008)

Hope your boyfriend is okay Gem.


----------



## Chris89 (Feb 29, 2008)

Metal_Jazz said:


> Lol...
> Vertical Labret


 
Exactly....


----------

